# Why is my dog tipping his water/food over



## derekscriv2008 (Jan 30, 2011)

My dog Duke is a 5 month old, fairly well trained all your major commands working on little minor things and minds really well on his own in the house other than his one little_ .... "trick"._

*THE MINUTE* i fill up his bowls to goto the gym in the morning or the store 2 hours or less, I come back home and all his food is gone and the dish is flipped. and the water dish is completly upside down as well. But this behavior is only when we leave the house and he knows were coming right back. When we goto work he doesn't do it or were gone for a extended period of time. Thoughts?

Some said its because he misses me, others say for attention.

Does anyone have any ideas how to stop this?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Is he loose in the house, crated, gated?
I would not feed/water a 5 month old and then leave the house even for a short period.
You should put the food bowl down, wait for him to finish then pick the bowl up immediately. 
A short period gone, he doesn't need water. Offer water, then potty then crate or gated whichever you are doing. 
If you are using a crate for longer periods, they have bowls that clip to the crate but even then I would only use if I was gone for 8 hours. If you are gating I would only put a small amount of water in the bowl as well. 

As for your question as to why.....because he can  He's a puppy and the bowls are interesting. They like to play in water, push bowls around, etc. But he has also been rewarded for this by leaving the bowl down for him to do.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

MY 8 year old does this. He will put both feet in the water and dance in it. So...I use a hanging bucket with a clip.


----------



## derekscriv2008 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think its just the simple fact he loves water. He was crate trained and we havent had any accidents in the house in almost 3 months. He is a very smart dog so if we leave for a short period of time we let him roam the house, no negative effects so why take that way for him to roam. Most of the time we come home and he is sleeping in his crate which is open 24/7, like his own hotel we leave the light on for ya.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Are they metal bowls? If they are, they probably make a really cool CLANG! when he tips them over.


----------



## derekscriv2008 (Jan 30, 2011)

well, have to say thats a good point when put that way, maybe i over looked the obvious one.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

My guy is 10 months and is usually fed out of a raised dish. When we are out somewhere else and he has a dish put on the ground for water he will without fail tip it over.


----------



## white trouble (Dec 9, 2010)

my 6 month old tries swimming in her water bowl and shovels the food around...but only if i'm in the room. when we leave she usually hangs outside and doesnt bother...i like the metal bowl comment,but i use plastic buckets....i think theyre just having a good time


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake runs around the yard with his foodbowl.... emptying it out in the yard, then tossing it like a frisbee. Pisses my wife off sooo much, coz it leaves a mess everywhere. Sure he eats the food eventually, but my wife is a neat-freak.


----------

